# Upper extremity angioplasty



## hwilcox07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Someone please help me determine the correct CPT codes for this procedure 
The report is attached. The following codes are what was suggested:

36216, 75710-59, 35475, 75962

Thanks!!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 31, 2013)

hwilcox said:


> Someone please help me determine the correct CPT codes for this procedure
> The report is attached. The following codes are what was suggested:
> 
> 36216, 75710-59, 35475, 75962
> ...



I agree with your codes!
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, R.T. (CV), CIRCC


----------



## hwilcox07 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## hwilcox07 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jim Pawloski said:


> I agree with your codes!
> Thanks,
> Jim Pawloski, R.T. (CV), CIRCC



My doc wants 36221 added also for the arch aortogram. Anyone agree??


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 5, 2013)

hwilcox said:


> My doc wants 36221 added also for the arch aortogram. Anyone agree??



You can bill for the arch, he does describes the arch in the report.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

